# Didn't skip class!



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I was considering skipping class this evening, but went anyway. The first ten minutes were rough, but the rest was fine, and I feel so much better now


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

The first steps are always the hardest, the rest are just awarding


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Chatise19 said:


> The first steps are always the hardest, the rest are just awarding


Yes, it always works that way somehow


----------



## janny13 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Well done 

It's so easy to just back out when you think too much. Good job doing it.

And agreed how it's always ok once you actually get there


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I love this feeling - when you want to skip class but you go anyway. Really, great job! I myself have made it a goal never to skip class again. I did it successfully last semester, and plan to do it again this semester!


----------



## supergal197 (Jan 26, 2012)

that's good you pushed yourself to go, i also have this problem but i am starting to make myself go to class.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha, I kept doing that ALL this week cause I was scared what some people were thinking (it hurts even more when you overhear it, and I have), but I'm tired of letting my future be jeopardized as a result of it :/


----------



## WillyWinner (Feb 15, 2012)

*Ya none shold skip the class*

I have experienced those feelings and I didn't dare to go to class like you...and I missed great chances...so I'd request all those feeling like skipping not to do that....it only kills yor confidence....prevent yourself from all future sobs.


----------

